# NEED HELP FAST



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

just got home and my Brandtii doesnt seem normal. he's just sitting on the bottom and not really moving. Could he have eatin a bad gold fish? What should i do. he's no where nere as lively as he usually is

Thanks


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

check your water now


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Does he look any different? What are the test readings (ammonia, nitrItes, nitrAtes, temperature)? Did you change the set-up recently? What is his diet? How often does he get feeders?

We need more information to even attempt to help you out - your decription, unfortunately, is of no use...
Also, if possible, shoot a picture or two.

I hope things will be ok again soon









*_Moved to Diseases, Parasites and Injuries_*


----------



## killfishykill (Jan 13, 2004)

ive had problems like that b4 y is it? my omminia is 0, ph at 7.4, everything good as of water parameters but my p and pleco seem sick. thet dont move and kinda tilt towards the gravel. the pleco is really stabel on the floor either, its like sideways a lil. theyre breathing normally if not slower and just stare in one spot. i did a 15% water change no suction and they still remain the same. i can catch them w/ the net no problem too


----------

